# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Soft skill >  Nghệ thuật thể hiện bản thân để luôn tỏa sáng

## bao245

Trong công việc cũng như cuộc sống, ai ai cũng muốn thể hiện bản thân để chứng tỏ năng lực của mình. Điều đó là tất nhiên và hoàn toàn chính đáng, nhưng để luôn tỏa sáng trong mắt đồng nghiệp, bạn bè, người thân… thì không phải ai cũng làm được. Viec lam ,Vậy làm thế nào để bạn luôn là người nổi bật trong mắt mọi người?
_Khiêm tốn nhưng đừng tự ti
_Có nhiều người muốn thể hiện bản thân nên họ sẵn sàng “quăng bom” mọi lúc mọi nơi, với mong muốn mọi người phải tin vào điều đó. Đây là sai lầm nghiêm trọng mà không phải ai cũng nhận ra, kết quả chẳng những “PR” không hiệu quả cho bản thân mà còn trở thành trò cười trong mắt đồng nghiệp. Hãy luôn nhớ rằng năng lực thật sự không nằm ở lời nói, mà nó là kết quả của quá trình làm việc. Vì vậy thay vì hô hào thì hãy “âm thầm” hành động, kết quả sẽ là sự minh chứng tốt nhất cho mọi người thấy được năng lực thật sự của mình.Khiêm tốn không làm bạn lu mờ, mà nó giúp bạn tạo dựng được sự kính trọng, lòng tin nơi mọi người.
Trong cuộc sống không phải lúc nào cũng thành công, mà đôi khi còn có cả thất bại, những lúc như vậy chính sự khiêm tốn sẽ giành được sự cảm thông chia sẽ của mọi người, nó giống như một tấm thảm êm đềm những lúc ta vấp ngả. Vì vậy hãy rèn luyện cho mình đức tính khiêm tốn, nó luôn hữu ích trong công việc và cuộc sống.Tuy nhiên khiêm tốn cần phải đặt đúng chỗ, đúng trường hợp nếu không đôi khi sẽ trở nên giả tạo trong mắt mọi người. Có nhiều trường hợp cũng vì quá khiêm tốn nên dần dần trở thành tự ti, không còn tự tin vào bản thân. Vì vậy hãy sống cởi mở với tất cả mọi người, hãy đón nhận những gì tốt đẹp mà mọi người mang đến, cộng với đức tính khiêm tốn thì việc giành được thiện cảm, sự quan tâm, cũng như sự ngưỡng mộ của mọi người là một việc không hề khó mà ai trong chúng ta cũng làm được
.*Nguyên lý “tảng băng trôi”
*Một phần nổi bảy phần chìm là nguyên lý của tảng băng trôi, vậy thì nó có liên quan gì tới công việc?. Hiện nay có nhiều người đã áp dụng nguyên lý này vào cuộc sống, và xem như một bí quyết của riêng mình, nhưng lạ thay họ đã thành công.Có nhiều người khi vào một nơi làm việc mới là họ lôi tất cả những gì mình có ra để thể hiện, họ đã tỏa sáng, đã thành công. Nhưng cái gì cũng vậy vụt sáng rồi cũng vội tàn, sau thành công ban đầu ấy thì họ không còn gì để thể hiện, dần dần nhạt nhòa trong mắt mọi người và ngay cả với bản thân mình. Nhưng một số người đã nhận ra điều đó và họ thay đổi cách làm việc, cũng cống hiến cũng thể hiện nhưng họ khai thác bản thân một cách từ từ bền vững, trao dồi học tập song song với quá trình làm việc. Vì vậy trong mắt mọi người họ luôn luôn là người có năng lực luôn tỏa sáng, đây chính là mấu chốt giúp họ luôn ổn định phong độ trong công việc và cuộc sống.Tuy nhiên điều đó không có nghĩa là phải làm việc với tinh thần không có trách nhiệm không cống hiến hết mình, mà vấn đề là phải sử dụng năng lực của bản thân đúng lúc đúng chổ, đầu tư bao nhiêu là vừa đủ để hoàn thành tốt một công việc mà không lãng phí chất xám của bản thân. Có như vậy mới giúp bạn không trở nên nhàm chán, và luôn mới mẻ trong mắt mọi người. Hãy luôn để kiến thức và năng lực của mình như là phần chìm của tảng băng trôi, chỉ cần cho mọi người thấy một phần nổi của bạn là đủ.Tương tự như dầu trong một ngọn đèn, nếu đem dầu ra đốt một lần thì ngọn lửa ấy sẽ bừng sáng nhưng cũng vụt tắt ngay sau đó vì không còn gì để cháy. Nhưng nếu dầu ấy nằm trong một ngọn đèn thì ngọn đèn ấy sẽ cháy âm ỉ, tỏa sáng một cách bền vững. Con người cũng vậy, muốn phát triển bền vững thì cũng cần có sự tiết chế, không nên vội vàng hấp tấp để rồi vụt tắt sau ánh hào quang. Công việc là một phần tất yếu của cuộc sống, nó quyết định sự thành bại của một con người. Nếu như trong quân sự một trận đánh có thể quyết định lịch sử, thì trong công việc lại khác, bạn không thể tỏa sáng một lần để sống cả đời. Mà công việc đòi hỏi ta phải vượt qua hết thử thách nầy đến thử thách khác, chinh phục hết mục tiêu nầy đến mục tiêu khác mà đôi khi không có điểm dừng. Vì vậy muốn mình luôn tỏa sáng, muốn để lại dấu ấn trong lòng mọi người thì hãy bắt đầu bằng những việc làm thiết thực, bằng những hình ảnh đẹp, bằng sự khiêm tốn, hơn là cố tìm cách “PR” bản thân mình. Và hơn hết để duy trì được phong độ trong công việc thì cần phải có sự tiết chế. Tiết chế để phát triển bền vững, để có đủ sức lực chinh phục mọi khó khăn thử thách luôn chờ ta phía trước, và gặt hái thật nhiều thành công trong cuộc sống.Lê quyết Kiển - CareerLink.vn

----------

